# Comstock



## Mr 440 (Nov 10, 2008)

I work for Comstock many years here at Montreal Quebec Canada
















Did you now Comstock entreprise?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

They used to be really big in our local until 1998 then were bought out locally by JH Kelly. I 
originally started working for them when I topped out and still work there.


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

Cool promotional article. I never knew Canada once ran at 25 hertz, seems rediculously low!


----------



## sparky.jp (May 1, 2009)

electric mike said:


> Cool promotional article. I never knew Canada once ran at 25 hertz, seems rediculously low!


Yes, but compared to 0 hertz, it's pretty fast!

Here is a great article which discusses the history of how the various power system frequencies came into being--the story on 25hz came to be is fascinating. And even more interesting is that there is still some 25hz equipment in use!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utility_frequency

Growing up I still remember universal motor nameplates stating that they were rated for 25-60hz. The term "universal motor" dates back to the time when both AC and DC systems were still in use. In some places there were islands of either DC or 25hz (such as a single building in NYC with its own power plant in the basement) surrounded by 60hz. The universal motor as used in most small home appliances would work on any power source, hence the name, and the article linked above discusses this.


----------



## Mr 440 (Nov 10, 2008)

Many years ago at the transformation 25 to 60 hertz may be i have some troubel 

http://bilan.usherbrooke.ca/bilan/pages/photos/6111.html
we cust very dispensive to repair all motors for the resident of Abitibi noth off Quebec :whistling2:


----------

